# Clean Smok Alien screen?



## TheV (26/7/17)

My Smok Alien seems to have some kind of smudging going on behind the plastic that covers the screen:






Any tips on how I can clean this?
Is it easy/safe to disassemble the device to a point where I can actually reach?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Martin_tu (8/1/20)

So did you crack this problem yourself?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/20)

Take a look at this video. He shows it disassembled at about 39:53 and then reassembles it step by step.



If the mod is working fine I wouldn't risk breaking it by opening it up. It's your decision. OCD can be a real pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

